

Scaling Meteor to 20,000 Users in 7 days - davidjwoody
http://blog.differential.com/scaling-meteor-to-20000-users-in-7-days/

======
rhia
I have absolutely no idea what Brave actually is, even after watching the
video. But nice to hear that Meteor can handle this. I would not want to see
the Modulus bill... But still shows that performance in Meteor is very much
following the 80/20 rule. Don't mess up the basics and Moore's Law will help
you out.

~~~
jagermo
thank you, I think I was the only one. I have no idea what Brave is. A sports
app? something like quizz duel?

